# Problems using Subversion as source code FreeBSD:



## teo (Nov 8, 2013)

Hello community:

I am new to this forum and this magnificent learning FreeBSD system, following the manual and installing FreeBSD Ports and Packages. I have a lot of trouble extracting from source ports, stuck subversion does not respond to the verification and extraction of the ports repositories, source code documentation and FreeBSD. Chapter Reconstruction "worldwide" gives many errors and you can not update the FreeBSD sources.

Network servers works for FreeBSD SVN mirror Europa?,...thanks for your attention.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 8, 2013)

Can I suggest you look into different translation software? This is very hard to read.

Is this about checking out the ports tree and/or the source code for the operating system using Subversion?


----------



## teo (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes, it is installed through ports collection and asks me FreeBSD source code, ... example, I want to install Firefox by collection of ports and/or subversion of FreeBSD source code and tells me errors like FreeBSD 9.1 FreeBSD 9.2.
Check subversion Running unresponsive and/or gets stuck halfway SVN extraction ports and source documents FreeBSD. Â¿Does SVN mirror server works for Europe?, Because tried checking The repositories using SVN and get stuck.


----------



## Erratus (Nov 8, 2013)

If you have trouble using SVN for the ports you might try portsnap.

Without posting the error messages you give us a hard time guessing what problem you might have.

PS for admins: Pasting text increases text size. Why?


----------

